# western scotland in September



## Manxmaid (May 17, 2005)

We are planning a tour of western Scotland in September. Does anyone know if it is possible to overnight in the Crinan Canal area?
We are also interested in any places near Oban and Ullapool. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Try Googling:

http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=e....2.2.0.228.2265.5j14j1.20.0...0.0.J-cRSicHlbM

PLENTY!

Colin


----------



## Manxmaid (May 17, 2005)

Thanks for the link, but we are actually looking for overnight stopping areas rather than sites.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Well near Oban there is a large car park at Ganavan Sands near the boat launch, it is easy to find just drive out of Oban on the road that goes down the side of the Loch which is on your left till you get to the car park it is not that far out of Oban..

It is quite picturesque overlooking the Lismore light and the Sound of Mull.










ray.


----------



## Cornishaich (Oct 18, 2009)

We were up in the very area in May and we stayed over night at a forest car park at Loch Barnlusgar on the B8025 which is a left turn off the B841 the Lochgilphead to Crinan road.
Lat 56.060452, Long -5.550928
It is only a mile or so from the canal and it was quiet and a nice walk (less than a mile) around the Loch in the morning.

Harry


----------

